# Who can refurbish/mod a Denon DCT-R1 HU?



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum here but been into the car audio scene about 10 years. I finally had a chance to pick up my dream HU, a Denon DCT R-1 (black face version!) and It's been in storage about 5 years. I've not tested it but the guy I bought it from stated it worked perfectly when uninstalled. Physically it is a 9/10 if not better. So I'm really excited!

However this unit is going to be installed in a brand new vehicle so I'd really like to have it gone through and make sure everything internally is in top shape and also see if there are any reliability or performance mods that can be made while it's being check out.

I would appreciate any input on what can be done and who to contact.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Contact Matt Roberts here on the forum


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

BigRed said:


> Contact Matt Roberts here on the forum



Thanks I sent him a PM.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

DeuceRooster said:


> Thanks I sent him a PM.


Let us know what he says options,mods etc as I too have a Denon Z1, and I wanna go crazy with it!!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

He read my PM 24 hours ago but no response. Probably a busy man. I'll let you know when he responds for sure.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Dubstep said:


> Let us know what he says options,mods etc as I too have a Denon Z1, and I wanna go crazy with it!!


+1 here. A few weeks from now, I'm swapping out my Eclipse 55060 for my DCT-Z1. Never considered the Matt Roberts modifications. This might be a top priority before the new Zapco DSP-Z8 arrives.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dubstep said:


> Let us know what he says options,mods etc as I too have a Denon Z1, and I wanna go crazy with it!!


He PM'd me back and said he is currently booked up for the next 2 months. Which is fine with me because I'm in no hurry 

I'll let you know what he says he can do for the R1 though....I suppose a lot of it would roll right over to the Z1.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It would probably be cheaper to buy my modded black face DCT-1 that he did than to have the similar mods done to yours...especially if you can part with your decks and stuff.


----------

